# Do they never stop work?



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Emailed a certain supplier of UK upgrades last night (11:30pm) with a question. Got an answer 12:30am! How impressed was I 

Happy Christmas everyone. Yet another year of TiVo goodness, with STILL nothing on the market to match it. Sometimes I really do feel technology is going backwards.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to find the Heavenly supplier you mention still responding to queries some time on Christmas Day.

Perhaps to understand this better you need to realise that for TivoHeaven its a full time all consuming hobby and passion and not just some dull and predictable office hours only day job.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Strangly enough I was exchanging emails with the same person at 12:30 last night  

Anyway - This morning I have a fully functioning, up todate, lifetime subbed resusitated Tivo and I'm happy ...

Its even happily changing channels on the HD box


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I shall certainly remember this thread when my original TiVo HDD finally fails (almost six years of continuous running and still going strong) and I'm looking for someone to fit a replacement.


----------

